# Razer's Lachesis Gaming Mouse...or is it?



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

For whatever reason, whether it be the somewhat stagnant hardware market or the fact that there simply isn't much in the way of good software at the moment, I've been going out and blowing my money on peripherals. I gave the new G15 a shot recently and found it to be too much of a change from my Tarantula, which I soon replaced after promptly returning the G15 to my local B&M -- which is a shame really, because as a gaming keyboard it was definitely far superior to the almost featureless Tarantula.

So, I decided to pick up a new Razer Lachesis this past week and am a bit stumped by its design. I was a fan of their older mice, but haven't used one since the Diamondback, as I've been more interested in increasing the number of buttons on my mice, not its accuracy. Being that I spent most of my time playing games which didn't require precision, I found my MX Revolution to be suitable. Lately, however, I've been getting back into playing FPS titles and I began to miss the response of wired, higher DPI mice. 

The Lachesis is very strange. While it boasts 4000dpi and a polling rate of up to 1000hz, the ambidextrous design is a little uncomfortable, the mouse is sometimes far too sensitive (I found myself turning the DPI down to around 2500) and out of the nine programmable buttons, only 5 of them are truly useful. Since you're going to want to keep two of them reserved for switching DPI on-the-fly, and two of them are simply in far too precarious a position to be used at all.

I guess the shape takes some getting used to; I disliked the Revolution after switching to it from an MX 1000. Though I may grab a Deathadder and give that a spin instead, since it seems quite a few people believe it to be superior to the Lachesis in design and function. I believe the Deathadder comes close in performance to my old Logitech MX518 and retains the right-handed ergonomics, which for me has been the biggest obstacle with the Lachesis. I guess I wasn't ready for a symmetrical design.

Anyone used either, have any thoughts?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2008)

I've used a couple (my Uncle has one, and a few friends have them) of Razer mice, and I have to say that the ambidextrous design of them really annoyed me. Sure, it moved alright, and the speed wasn't bad, but it felt horrible to hold, and I didn't like the rubbery cover. Oh, and I didn't like the two clicky bits - the design is horrible.

I've just googled the Deathadder, and it doesn't look that much different to an ambidextrous mouse. I'm using a Logitech MX610 (I think it is. Wireless, laser, fast), and _that's_ what you call a right-handed mouse (in fact, I imagine that most Logitech designs are).


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, the MX Revolution is 100% right-handed and I love how comfortable it is for long periods of time. The Deathadder is supposed to be better, but you're right -- it doesn't look to be _that much_ better.

I'll have to look up the 610. I know Logitech has a few other mice out there which are considered to be excellent wireless gaming mice; the Revolution, which is one of their better designs, simply isn't made to be used for hardcore gaming.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2008)

The box just says it's a Laser Cordless, so it's not really geared towards gaming, but it's a great mouse nonetheless:


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

I just checked it out, looks like it was replaced by a newer model recently. I think I may have to check out the G7, which I remember hearing good things about but had forgotten existed until I just checked their site. 

Thanks for the info, by the way.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 4, 2008)

Lenny how would you compare that one to the simular looking lazer one from microsoft as I am about to buy a MS ergonomic 400 keyboard wired, as I have read that the wireless version can be easily hacked but I do want a ergonomic lazer/wireless mouse.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2008)

How much would you be spending for the MS mouse? If it's around the £50-£60 mark, then I'd instantly go for a Logitech mouse (I haven't looked yet, but CM says that my mouse has been discontinued, so it'd be something different) over it. Same goes for Razer mice, or 

Can you easily get to a PC World, or some sort of PC store that has mice on display? When I was buying my mouse, I originally wanted to go for a MS mouse. However, after playing with a few in PC World (picking them up, holding them, moving the around on a surface for a while), I realised how much better the quality of the Logitech mouse was over the MS mouse, and so changed my mind and bought the Logitech. It cost me extra, but I think it's worth it.

It's something I'd advise whenever you're buying a new keyboard or mouse, or even mouse mat - always see if you can try them in-store first, and get a general feel for them. If you're like me and use the computer all night every night (it doesn't even have to be ten hours a night - might only be three or four), and thus make a lot of use of the mouse and keyboard, it's always best to know what you're getting before you get it and realise that what you've just bought is awful.

EDIT: I've just had a quick look on Scan, and the closest matches to my mouse seem to be the MX 620 and the MX 400.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 5, 2008)

So, a little update here. I picked up the Deathadder to give it a whirl; it was far too large for my palm to be considered comfortable. I would much rather get used to the odd shape of the Lachesis than the sheer size of the Deathadder, so I've decided to give the Lachesis an extended probationary stay on my mousing surface. If it acts out of line, or even looks at me crossly, back in the box it goes.

I second Lenny's recommendation; try a mouse or keyboard at your local PC retailer beforehand. In my case I would've saved myself some time and money had the store I purchased the G15 and Lachesis from had had them on display, which was unfortunate. 

And just as a side note, I've been using Logitech mice for quite some time; I've tried Microsfot mice here or there, I was one of the first to grab the Intellimouse Explorer and I used it for a good long time. Logitech just make better mice. They're more sturdy, more responsive and they simply "feel" better for most individuals (that I know, at least). So I agree with Lenny here, if they're similar in price, grab the Logitech; you won't be sorry.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 5, 2008)

I went into my local PC world last Friday but they did not have any one of that style M/soft mouse on display,but had a logitech one. I have the ergonomic MS 400 keyboard in the office and find it very comfortable and I do spend quite a few hours in the evening as well as most of the working day on a PC.The mouse would be in that price range.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 5, 2008)

Now this is where I flip the script a bit. Where keyboards are concerned, I tend to prefer Microsoft. Not for gaming, of course, as their MX5000 Desktop and G15's are fantastic, but for normal everyday use I've always found Microsoft's keyboards to be very well-designed, comfortable and functional. I still have my old Microsoft Office Special Edition laying around here somewhere; I refuse to throw it in the bin on account that it's so comfortable and easy to use that I know I'll end up wanting to hook it up again one day.

I say take Lenny's suggestion and go for the 620 or something of a similar ilk. I looked up a few reviews and what I saw was all positive.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't be doing with solid black mouse it must have a bit of colour in it somewhere quirky I know but that's just me.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, to each his own, right? If you want some color no one can fault you for that


----------

